# New Bent Billiard added to my site



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

*Hello everyone,*

*I have added a new pipe to my site for sale. You can view it at this url: Bent Billiard*

*Thank you*
*Brian*
*www.briarart.com *


----------



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

briarbrian said:


> *Hello everyone,*
> 
> *I have added a new pipe to my site for sale. You can view it at this url: Bent Billiard*
> 
> ...


Do you ship to Canada?


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

hi Bojangle,

Yes I ship worldwide, my Canadian neighbor! Im 10 minutes from the border of Ontario.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

That's a lovely pipe. I'm generally not a fan of sandblasting -- it makes pipes look like scrotums -- but it works on that lovely chunk of wood. Hope whoever got it enjoys it for many years.


----------

